
Flickr Accidentally Wipes Out Account: Five Years And 4,000 Photos deleted - barredo
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/02/flickr-accidentally-wipes-out-account-five-years-and-4000-photos-down-the-drain/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
JacobAldridge
Since the original discussion has been overtaken by this link, I shall link to
it - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2167808> so nobody here misses it.

~~~
barredo
Wow, thanks. Missed that link. Should I delete this post?

~~~
JacobAldridge
No, I don't think so, it adds to the discussion (ie, it's not a dupe, it's
just on the same topic from a different website).

It will rise on its own merits - I just added the link to the previous so that
we didn't have the same conversations on two pages!

